# Brake noise



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

In addition to unstable idle I had another problem with my altima. Each time when I start the car at cold and drive it, I can hear squeaking sound from the brake if push the brake pad. Well I cannot locate it but seems the sound is from rear brakes. After 5~10min's driving the problem is gone.

I had the brake inspected by a mechanic but was told it was fine, linen was still thick. Any idea what happened?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

might be normal. my brakes do that, too, on my chevy s10. And i inspected the brakes and all good. i think it's cuz they develop some kinda film or moisture or something when they are left alone for a while, thats why u get the squeek, and after driving for a little bit, the brake pads rub it or dry them off..


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Redcar said:


> In addition to unstable idle I had another problem with my altima. Each time when I start the car at cold and drive it, I can hear squeaking sound from the brake if push the brake pad. Well I cannot locate it but seems the sound is from rear brakes. After 5~10min's driving the problem is gone.
> 
> I had the brake inspected by a mechanic but was told it was fine, linen was
> still thick. Any idea what happened?


You might have a build up of brake dust linning the drum, take it off and spray it down with brake clean. Make sure you where a dust mask, the dust is pretty nasty stuff to breath in. Additionall, you might be getting some condensation, as the weather because cooler at night.


----------



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

I always get that the first few times I tap the brake when it's been raining... I just put it down to a little moisture.


----------

